# Raketa Rpblem, Please Help,



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was given a raketa 24hr watch on saturday from one of the mums from down the school , she got it for her husband for xmas, well she gave it to me me to make sure it is ok, well it is not, when adjusting it seems slip now and then, and loses a lot of time ,around 2hrs over 4hrs , seems to me that the hour hand is not moving around properly, can this be fixed or should she see if she can send it back, thanks for any help guys,

paul


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You could try several things like seeing if the hands are correctly in place, if the movement hasn't moved inside the case, etc. But if it's just been bought, I would send it back for replacement. If you mess with it, chances are that the seller won't accept the watch if you end up not finding the problem.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> You could try several things like seeing if the hands are correctly in place, if the movement hasn't moved inside the case, etc. But if it's just been bought, I would send it back for replacement. If you mess with it, chances are that the seller won't accept the watch if you end up not finding the problem.


This is what i thought mate as dont wont to fiddle too much with it, ive tried regulating it with no joy but think its something more serious,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> This is what i thought mate as dont wont to fiddle too much with it, ive tried regulating it with no joy but think its something more serious,


No regulation possible for such a delay... 2h in 4h? No way. You might be onto something when you say the hour hand doesn't move all that well and that the stem slips... The movement doesn't seem to be running free and it gets stuck with something...

Better send it back ASAP before the seller says "You had it for far too long, I won't be responsible now".


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what i thought mate as dont wont to fiddle too much with it, ive tried regulating it with no joy but think its something more serious,
> ...


im giving it back to the lady this am so ill get her to send it back asap, i told here to get onto the seller yesterday so ill see if she got a reply later, i hope he doesnt mess her about as this watch has a defect,


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> i hope he doesnt mess her about as this watch has a defect,


If things turn ugly, tell her to tell the seller he is under scrutiny from a watch forum with hundreds of users. You can post his name (or ebay username I'm guessing) and she can link here


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > i hope he doesnt mess her about as this watch has a defect,
> ...


  i would of gone down that route :thumbsup: well she told me he will accept it back with a full fefund plus her postage , although she is gutted as was going to be a xmas pressie for her husband, she is going to see if he has another that works ok, fingers crossed on that one but he seems a ok guy, thans for all the advice :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Arn't 24hrs watches meant to run like that, I thought they were ie. at half speed so it makes one revolution every 24hrs rather than every 12


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

wookie said:


> Arn't 24hrs watches meant to run like that, I thought they were ie. at half speed so it makes one revolution every 24hrs rather than every 12


? hmm im not sure,  i thought they are like normal watches but have 24hr markers

lol how stupid am i, ive just checked thepic and i think your right , i didnt even notice , you learn something new every day, she is going to let me know am how it wne over night , thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > Arn't 24hrs watches meant to run like that, I thought they were ie. at half speed so it makes one revolution every 24hrs rather than every 12
> ...


PMSL!!! What!?... You mean the watch is fine?? I didn't even thought you might be missing the point of a 24h watch  

Never mind, maybe an year ago I was thinking I had a broken watch because the hands wouldn't set... well, you just had to twist the crown the other way :bag:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > wookie said:
> ...


lol its crazy mate, ive never owned a 24hr watch other than normal type with the extra 24hr markers, i fill i right thicko :bag: so ill start again on this one


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> lol its crazy mate, ive never owned a 24hr watch other than normal type with the extra 24hr markers, i fill i right thicko :bag: so ill start again on this one


I think I've only owned one and it's a bit tricky to tell the time if you are anything like me... You really need to read it, not just recognize the place where the hour hand is. It's all the same with the minute hand, that one moves just like a regular watch. That said, these 24h Aviators (very a la Fortis) are really, really tasty... :man_in_love:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool, that's a good outcome :thumbup:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well i got it back this am as she wants a different strap on it, i now get it now its in front of me again, although not for me as i find it confusing lol, cool though, she wants a metal expander strap on it i think its 18mm so off to sort one now, thanks again guys and yes wookie all ended well im just thick lol , i wiki 24hr yesterday for more info and very interesting , you learn something new every day :thumbsup:

regards

paul


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, well spotted Wookie!! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## GoNz0 (Aug 23, 2011)

zed4130 said:


> I was given a raketa 24hr watch on saturday from one of the mums from down the school , she got it for her husband for xmas, well she gave it to me me to make sure it is ok, well it is not, when adjusting it seems slip now and then, and loses a lot of time ,around 2hrs over 4hrs , seems to me that the hour hand is not moving around properly, can this be fixed or should she see if she can send it back, thanks for any help guys,
> 
> paul


sorry but you deserve this


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

GoNz0 said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > I was given a raketa 24hr watch on saturday from one of the mums from down the school , she got it for her husband for xmas, well she gave it to me me to make sure it is ok, well it is not, when adjusting it seems slip now and then, and loses a lot of time ,around 2hrs over 4hrs , seems to me that the hour hand is not moving around properly, can this be fixed or should she see if she can send it back, thanks for any help guys,
> ...


That about sums me up lol  same hair line as well


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Brilliant thread!









...and I've learnt something too, fantastic.


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

Well that everything well came to the end, how hours now work?


----------

